# Calibration with eyeOne LT and HCFR............



## Rodny Alvarez

I purchase the EyeOne and downloaded the HCFR software so I can learn how to calibrate my pj. 

Replace the lamp and set the pj to factory default, the lamp had 2300 hours and the picture it was a little to dark for me so I decided to change it and see the difference and WOW!! Here is a pic of the new and old lamp side by side( left/old, right/new), you can see the old one is pretty dull.








So far its been OK but there are some things that I don't understand, here are some of the graphs........












Here you can see the 0 IRE is way off, every time I try to fix it it looks really red so I decided to live it alone, is this the right thing to do?:dontknow:

































This one 0 IRE and 100 IRE are off, is there anything else I can do to fix it? I know my pj doesn't reproduce pure blacks so is this OK?:nerd: 










Here are some pics of before and after......................
Not really good pics :bigsmile:sorry


before








after









I will post the before measurements later, just doing every thing backwards:bigsmile:and more pics (BETTER)


----------



## lcaillo

You might want to identify the model number that you are calibrating.

Your probe cannot be considered reliable at very low light levels, so the variance near black is not necessarily what the set is producing.


----------



## Rodny Alvarez

lcaillo said:


> You might want to identify the model number that you are calibrating.
> 
> Your probe cannot be considered reliable at very low light levels, so the variance near black is not necessarily what the set is producing.


Sanyo PLV-z4

Thanks!


----------



## lcaillo

In general, deviation like this on the low end is the limit of your probe's range of reliable measurement. On the high end, you can try backing off on the contrast to see if that helps. Beyond that, I doubt that you can adjust the extremes without affecting the rest, which looks OK.


----------



## Rodny Alvarez

Thanks !!:T

I will try that this afternoon.


----------



## Sonnie

You need to figure this out so you can come down and calibrate mine. :bigsmile:


----------



## Rodny Alvarez

Sonnie said:


> You need to figure this out so you can come down and calibrate mine. :bigsmile:


Yeah!!! I need some extra :spend::spend: :bigsmile:

Here some more graphs.............

before is on the right and after on the left, I started with creative cinema thats the pj factory setting....

0 IRE and 10 IRE still of but I'm just going to live it alone, the rest look pretty good.









































more pics......


----------



## Rodny Alvarez

Another question:bigsmile:

What can I do to fix the Gama a little better

Thanks!!


----------

